# Streamers and Punches in Cubase (for film scoring)



## 10Dman (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello,
I'm going to use some streamers in a cue I'm writing for the orchestra (first time live!), and I'm trying to find out how to add streamers in Cubase.
I've heard it should be possible in PT, but as of now I only use Cubase.
Does anyone know how to do this in Cubase?

10Dman


----------



## d.healey (Feb 7, 2016)

I use this little program - it's for adding streamers and punches to the video file rather than something for a DAW but you may still find it handy: http://alexissavelief.free.fr/en/fpspreparator_PSStudio.php


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 9, 2016)

I've tried the Alexis Savelief but never managed to get it working. I believe Streamers from Figure53 is a popular option but it's expensive. Digital Performer has punches and streamers and is cheaper than buying Streamers from Figure53. Nuendo can do streams but they're made for ADR so they don't offer a lot of flexibility. You could also try making them in a video editing program like Premiere.


----------

